# Question to Heather Re: Fats



## 17800 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Heather,Not sure how often you post here, but I was reading one of your older posts, which triggered a question...Based on your recs, I'm going to increase my intake of soluble fiber...which means starches. Since starches are more caloric than the foods I usually eat, I want to be careful about my fat intake. I generally use only Omega 3 fats or olive oil. What I'm wondering is...for a starch-rich meal, with lots of calories, is there enough fat in a fish oil capsule? Or should I continue to add a small amount of oil even to the high-caloric meals?Thanks!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey, Heather has her own website based on her diet now (I'm pretty sure this is the Heather you're after) Try www....com/messageboards or just www....com for all the info on the diet. Good luck


----------



## 17800 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the links.







And cute cat.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello sarah and welcome


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

No worries Sarah, I hope the diet helps


----------

